# Tom Kristensen Featured in Latest Rolex Print Ad for Daytona Perpetual Cosmograph



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though Audi Sport partner TAG Heuer may have a better-known association with Le Mans thanks to Steve McQueen's wearing of their iconic Monaco chronograph in his equally iconic movie "Le Mans", luxury watchmaker Rolex is also quite steeped in the 24 Hours of Le Mans tradition. For Rolex, the placement is ongoing, a fixture at the Circuit des 24 Heures in the form of a swank watch store in the Village shop area and then there's always that clock under which drivers like Audi's Tom Kristensen have become regulars.

If you don't know Kristensen is the winningest driver ever in Le Mans, shame on you. If don't know Tom is also an ambassador for the Rolex brand, we suppose we'll let that one go. For the record, TK signed on in 2010 though this is the first time we've seen an ad featuring his face.

The ad in question, a full one page print placement for the Oster Perpetual Cosmograph Daytona time piece was featured in the latest Oct 2011 issue of EVO Magazine in the UK. Featuring a clean design and a silver, black, white and red color scheme, we think this particular Daytona suites the Audi driving star. Ironically, the ad was featured on page 8, the very same number of wins in La Sarthe by "Mr. Le Mans".

Check out more on Tom Kristensen over at Rolex's website via the link below.

* Tom Kristensen on Rolex *


----------

